# Kenmore Progressive Vacuum



## MarkBenevento (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello. My vacuum has stopped switching from carpet to gentle floor mode. It will switch to tools mode. Anyone have any insight or thoughts as to why or anything I can try to fix it? Anything is much appreciated.


----------

